# help dating these rockshox rebas!



## oliver (3 Jan 2013)

I recently picked these up for an absolute steal, but not got a clue which year they are - they are dual air (described as race?) and have 80mm travel (adjustable I believe - do you know how far?) - ridden them once and have been a HUGE improvement over my old set of xc-30s
photos in link http://s1136.beta.photobucket.com/user/princessfifi444/library/reba


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2013)

If it helps I used to have a 2008 Focus Raven Expert, and I'm sure it had the same fork in white.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Jan 2013)

RS year of manufacture is usually cast onto the underside of crown/bridge. Two digits in a circle of around 1cm.


----------



## oliver (3 Jan 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> If it helps I used to have a 2008 Focus Raven Expert, and I'm sure it had the same fork in white.


apparently those came with fox forks?



RecordAceFromNew said:


> RS year of manufacture is usually cast onto the underside of crown/bridge. Two digits in a circle of around 1cm.


I will have a look in the morning - thanks!


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2013)

oliver said:


> apparently those came with fox forks?!


Perhaps they changed at some point during manufacture, but mine came brand new from Wiggle with Rockshox, just not absolutely sure they were Reba's, but they looked identical to yours just in white.

*[EDIT]* This has been bugging me like a bad itch! So I've trawled my hard drive and I've managed to find a pic of the Focus I had, and it actually had Rockshox Recon Race forks, my bad as I believe the kids say these days. Still not Fox though so not sure where that info came from?


----------



## Cubist (3 Jan 2013)

If they are adjustable you'll need to strip them down. They are adjusted by removing or adding spacers on the air spring. Google rockshox air service, and it might not be a bad idea to get a seal kit and some fork oil while you're at it.


----------



## oliver (3 Jan 2013)

ok - so no date stamps or similar - although the set of 2012 xc30s that these have replaced have got a stamp on 
got a photo of the label - turns out they are 06 Reba Races! - would i be right in thinking (from the label) that they are capable of 115mm travel?


----------



## billflat12 (3 Jan 2013)

oliver said:


> I recently picked these up for an absolute steal, but not got a clue which year they are - they are dual air (described as race?) and have 80mm travel (adjustable I believe - do you know how far?) - ridden them once and have been a HUGE improvement over my old set of xc-30s
> photos in link http://s1136.beta.photobucket.com/user/princessfifi444/library/reba


not familiar with that particular model but model range usually adjusts up to 120mm by removing spacers (10mm + 20mm ? ) think 488-5 & 473-5 may refer to part no,s of the size spacers used in your model to achieve the selected travel quoted . see :
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-how-to-adjust-travel-on-a-rockshox-trail-fork--26840/


----------



## oliver (3 Jan 2013)

billflat12 said:


> not familiar with that particular model but model range usually adjusts up to 120mm by removing spacers (10mm + 20mm ? ) think 488-5 & 373-5 may refer to the sizes of spacers used see :
> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/workshop-how-to-adjust-travel-on-a-rockshox-trail-fork--26840/


was going to attempt this - but only once I have a rebuild kit + oil


----------



## billflat12 (3 Jan 2013)

it,s quite straightforward really maybe this link makes it look clearer http://faqload.com/faqs/bicycle-com...e-2009-2010-adding-removing-all-travel-spacer
Think these may be your internals http://faqload.com/faqs/bicycle-components/suspension/rockshox-reba-race-2007
A good resource for manuals etc. see http://www.sram.com/service/rockshox/103


----------



## oliver (5 Jan 2013)

ok - done this now have a lovely set of 100mm travel rebas


----------



## Cubist (5 Jan 2013)

oliver said:


> ok - done this now have a lovely set of 100mm travel rebas


Awesome. I'm pretty handy with most bits on a bike, but the forks were the last mystery to me. I decided to bite the bullet when I wanted to put longer forks on my hardtail;, and first serviced a Reba fork. Those service guides are brilliant, and as long as you take your time it is immensely satisfying to know just how much you've saved over shop or even send-off service prices. Check eBay, there's a seller on there called evilhomersimpson who sells o ring seal kits for a fraction of the price of the genuine kit.


----------



## oliver (5 Jan 2013)

Cubist said:


> Awesome. I'm pretty handy with most bits on a bike, but the forks were the last mystery to me. I decided to bite the bullet when I wanted to put longer forks on my hardtail;, and first serviced a Reba fork. Those service guides are brilliant, and as long as you take your time it is immensely satisfying to know just how much you've saved over shop or even send-off service prices. Check eBay, there's a seller on there called evilhomersimpson who sells o ring seal kits for a fraction of the price of the genuine kit.


yeah - know the feeling - on a student budget i need to do the work myself, of the plus side i found that althought the stanchion is worn (which i knew when purchasing), its still very smooth and doesn't leak at all - not bad for a £30 upgrade


----------

